# 3 best shoulder workouts for Mass?



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hook me up brothers!

Seems to be the only workout I'm still a bit un-certain on.

Currently do Standing OH press and cable work

(front raises feel weird, barbell or cable, like a grinding feeling in my collar bone, so I've dropped them for now)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

1. Arnold presses

2. More Arnold presses

3. Supersetted with Arnold presses

P.S. Arnold presses (or lifting in general) had nothing to do with hurting my shoulder as per my title, I was messing around on my mates' kid's skateboard and stacked it :laugh:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Seated rows -heavy


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

I should imagine if you done seated OH press instead of standing you would be able to lift heavier.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dumbell lateral raises with slow negative.

Dumbell shoulder press

Oh and pretty sure 300lb strict press would put some mass on em too


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

> 1. Arnold presses
> 
> 2. More Arnold presses
> 
> 3. Supersetted with Arnold presses


What would you say is the correct way to Arnold press, I've seen and been told so many variations.


----------



## Jsteve (Apr 5, 2014)

Seated dumbell press is number one for me.

Lateral raises without going too heavy so your not swinging about.

Rear delt cable flys.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

RS86 said:


> Dumbell lateral raises with slow negative.
> 
> Dumbell shoulder press
> 
> Oh and pretty sure 300lb strict press would put some mass on em too


haha just got that last part.

Agree with this. Dumbbell presses are good for shoulder mass. Even when i change my workout i make sure there in somewhere.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

PD89 said:


> What would you say is the correct way to Arnold press, I've seen and been told so many variations.


The way that Arnold did them was starting with your elbows touching your sides and the arm bent, but not so much that the dumbbells touch the shoulders. Then you "arc" the dumbbells so they touch at the top, which should leave you just short of locking out.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

No one is worried about rear delts? Over emphasis on anterior/medial delts is a fast track to injury/shoulder probs/impingement imo.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Seated rows -heavy


Thought that was primarily back? ..It works shoulders too? Front delt?



Shooter said:


> I should imagine if you done seated OH press instead of standing you would be able to lift heavier.


Yeah only do it seated with a spotter, get gassed half-way through and your in trouble lol



RS86 said:


> Dumbell lateral raises with slow negative.
> 
> Dumbell shoulder press
> 
> Oh and pretty sure 300lb strict press would put some mass on em too


Will try dumbel raises, do you keep arm locked or slight bend at the elbow?



Cronus said:


> No one is worried about rear delts? Over emphasis on anterior/medial delts is a fast track to injury/shoulder probs/impingement imo.


Work rear delts in all over head press so i read, any suggestion to rear delt workout?...Thinking lat pull down, but thats a bicep killer I find lol


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Work rear delts in all over head press so i read, any suggestion to rear delt workout?...Thinking lat pull down, but thats a bicep killer I find lol


Face Pulls/Reverse Flyes are good rear delt movements.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

What's helped me gain a lot of mass and roundness on shoulders is to cut out isolating front delts entirely you work front when doing bench presses and shoulder presses

I would say seated overhead press, you could even use a smith machine to put as much weight on as possible and kill em

Side raises, light weight straight arm no stopping just keep repping them out

And for rears obviously rear delt flys and rope face pulls

Just my two cents


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Will try dumbel raises, do you keep arm locked or slight bend at the elbow?


 Me personally slight bend as I feel it hitting my shoulders more, mates I train with keep them straight. If possible try not to go right down to resting at the bottom of the movement too to keep tension on your shoulders, just makes it a little more difficult


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Some sort of ohp

Lateral raises

Rear delt flyes

Facepulls


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

billly9 said:


> Face Pulls/Reverse Flyes are good rear delt movements.


Will take a look at these now mate and start taking everyone's suggestions and write a new workout and see if i can get a real pump going on next weeks shoulder work. Cheers



Marcus2014 said:


> What's helped me gain a lot of mass and roundness on shoulders is to cut out isolating front delts entirely you work front when doing bench presses and shoulder presses
> 
> I would say seated overhead press, you could even use a smith machine to put as much weight on as possible and kill em
> 
> ...


Yeah i use the shoulder press machine to finish after a put the barbels away, il squeeze it in close to the start and go heavier, cheers budd



RS86 said:


> Me personally slight bend as I feel it hitting my shoulders more, mates I train with keep them straight. If possible try not to go right down to resting at the bottom of the movement too to keep tension on your shoulders, just makes it a little more difficult


Im the same i prefer a slight bend at the elbow, puts a lot of strain on the elbow joint when locked out i find, but il switch to dumbbells and do as you suggested, cheers mate

--

I do dips on shoulder work and end up hitting chest harder

likewise, i do dips on chest day and the shoulders take the work..Is it because for example, my chest is exhausted so my shoulders and triceps pick up the slack? Anyone else get this?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Clean and press, facepulls, seated lateral raises, Db front raises bottom hammer grip and top twisting to overhand.

If you want more growth then do regular shoulder workout and then alongside chest workout add in side delts (not front delts) and back day add some isolation for rear delt

Don't concentrate so much on front delts...


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Standing OHP 8x4

Seated DB press 15x3

Cable rear delt flies 20x5

Face pulls 20x5

Superset EVERY set with 20 rep lateral raises. Get back to me in 6 weeks and let me know how that goes.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Standing OHP 8x4
> 
> Seated DB press 15x3
> 
> ...


Supersets are like cardio for me lol

will give it a go mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lmfao @ seated rows

fugsake


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> Supersets are like cardio for me lol
> 
> will give it a go mate


Doing that will attack your muscles in 2 ways.

No1. You will be lifting heavy and tearing the muscle forcing you to repair and grow bigger muscles.

No2. You will pump blood into the fascia tissue of the muscle, making it expand. Maker sure you feel the burn and pain.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> lmfao @ seated rows
> 
> fugsake


You saying they dont?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

billly9 said:


> Face Pulls/Reverse Flyes are good rear delt movements.


this. i do 3x20 facepulls before any upper body work. people underestimate how developed rear delts make the whole delt look allot thicker.

OP original question i would say, in this order:

facepulls

side laterals

DB shoulder press


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today I took the advice an applied it!

Worked wonders:

Cable Raises: 10x4

Seated Arnold Presses: 10x2 (Only did 2 sets as I was struggling to come to terms with weird feeling of rotating mid rep, looked like a nob, girl I'm trying to bang walked in)

Seated DB over head press: 10x4 (But I didn't lock-out like I used to and it did make a hell of a difference, the 'half-reps' keep a load more pressure on the shoulders, good call)

Standing OH Press: 10x4

Struggled to open the door on the way out, had to leg press the door open (Literally)

Thanks for the tips/advice lads. Great help.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

You could also vary the approach to these exercises as well (I don't mean walk like a crab towards the weight) by combining exercises like rear flyes into lateral raises into a standing db press as a tri set for example. I find the extra volume helps and it makes it more challenging exhausting certain areas of the delt before hitting another area so you're relying more on the area you're targeting to do the work. Just to mix it up a bit


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

What are face pulls ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Go for the burn.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> What are face pulls ?


http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/face-pull


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

mal said:


> Go for the burn.


I do!

But I always end up feeling like Iv worked one shoulder more than the other. Probably some variation in my isolated workouts like the cable raises..

Not too sure how to counter it!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Standing Military Press

(Supersetted) with Laterial raises (If possible use just weight plates.)

for about each 4 sets x 12 - 15 reps.

So 1 set of Military presses then straight into laterial raises and repeat.

Seated Single arm dumbbell overhead presses.

(Supersetted) with Rear Delt Flies.

For about 3 sets of 12 - 15 reps.

Same method as above applied.

inbe4 too many sets for shoulders. that's debatable. I am a high volume guy, especially when it comes to lagging or bodyparts I precisely want to bring up. the pumps from these kind of workouts are insane for me!


----------



## theBEAST1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

Snatch Grip Jerk

Snatch Grip OHP

Lateral Raises

Clean Grip Jerk

Clean Grip OHP

Lateral Raises


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Mclovin147 said:


> I do!
> 
> But I always end up feeling like Iv worked one shoulder more than the other. Probably some variation in my isolated workouts like the cable raises..
> 
> Not too sure how to counter it!


Try using free weights rather than cables


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Just get as strong as possible on push press while chucking in some side lat raises here and there


----------

